# Refacing luan doors



## slownsteady

Is it possible? Is it practical? I don't really want to start replacing doors if I don't have to, but I have a couple of luan doors that have taken a beating. I was wondering if there are any ways to fix them up without making it look so obvious.


----------



## nealtw

The easiest way is to just glue a new skin over old, but on the one side you may have to plug screw holes and move the hinges over. Contact cement.
You can find new door skins but they are almost as much as buying a 4x8 sheet, ofetn the outfit that sells that thin stuff will have the skin to.
http://doorskins.blogspot.ca/


----------



## nealtw

In the 60s when mahogany doors were all the rage, I helped a guy cut a half inch all around good 6 panel doors, replace that with mahogany and then glue new skins on both sides.:rofl:


----------



## bud16415

I have put up a few of those pressed out Masonite doors that look like a 4 panel door. I think they look really nice after painting and seem to hold up well. They are so cheap I don&#8217;t see how they can make and transport them for what they sell for. 

I think it would be less cost and time than refinishing a older flat luan door. I have seen people make flat doors look like a panel door (kind of) with trim strips etc. If the doors are stained and varnished even adding a new skin it would be hard to get a match. If they are painted I would just put in a new door.


----------



## Snoonyb

Look up phenolic panels.


----------



## nealtw

Lowes no longer carries them, you might find a bargain in one of their stores. Have the store check all other stores.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/ReliaBilt-...on-36-in-x-80-in-Actual-80-in-x-36-in/3556804


----------



## slownsteady

A couple of doors need first aid from dog scratches and robe hooks that pulled loose. Between room doors, closet doors, & bathroom doors I would have to replace 7 doors if I want them to match. They're stained, and not very glossy. I'm looking for a cheap way out, if possible. I considered getting a sheet of luan, but that would be 1/4" thick, adding on to the door, unless I get into major surgery. I thought about skim coating the door with something (not sure what to skim it with) and then painting. That may be worth a try on one, to see how it comes out.


----------



## nealtw

slownsteady said:


> A couple of doors need first aid from dog scratches and robe hooks that pulled loose. Between room doors, closet doors, & bathroom doors I would have to replace 7 doors if I want them to match. They're stained, and not very glossy. I'm looking for a cheap way out, if possible. I considered getting a sheet of luan, but that would be 1/4" thick, adding on to the door, unless I get into major surgery. I thought about skim coating the door with something (not sure what to skim it with) and then painting. That may be worth a try on one, to see how it comes out.



Door skins are 1/8"


----------



## slownsteady

nealtw said:


> Door skins are 1/8"


I have to shop further, but so far I have found a 36"x84" skin for over $90. Might as well get a new door at that price point. Also, I can't tell quality and whether they look good from an online ad. I would hate to purchase and find out it looks like contact paper:hide:


----------



## nealtw

slownsteady said:


> I have to shop further, but so far I have found a 36"x84" skin for over $90. Might as well get a new door at that price point. Also, I can't tell quality and whether they look good from an online ad. I would hate to purchase and find out it looks like contact paper:hide:



When in doubt 1/8 mdf and paint.


----------



## nealtw

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Utility-...ERCH=REC-_-rv_nav_plp_rr-_-NA-_-100535208-_-N


----------



## oldognewtrick

They make a bondo material for wood restoration, skim coat, prime and paint...done.


----------



## slownsteady

I guess you mean Bondo wood filler.....


----------



## Snoonyb

Phenolic wood door skins, $1.00, .4mm;https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/0-4-mm-Okoume-Wood-Veneer_60416504604.html?s=p


----------



## nealtw

Snoonyb said:


> Phenolic wood door skins, $1.00, .4mm;https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/0-4-mm-Okoume-Wood-Veneer_60416504604.html?s=p



20,000 units, :trophy:min order.


----------



## oldognewtrick

slownsteady said:


> I guess you mean Bondo wood filler.....



Yes.......


----------



## slownsteady

Snoonyb said:


> Phenolic wood door skins, $1.00, .4mm;https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/0-4-mm-Okoume-Wood-Veneer_60416504604.html?s=p


Wow, my search did not come anywhere near that item. Possibly because I searched phenolic and these are listed as natural wood. Minimum quantity aside (heh, heh) do you have any experience with this product, or similar? I'm not sure what quality to expect, with an explanation like; "The dimension is flexibly available and customerized." Just makes me a little nervous


----------



## nealtw

Remember the cheap phones in the 80s. They were $.40, min order= 40 ft container.


----------



## bud16415

If you are going to paint them skim them with bondo and sand them out. Go to your local gas station and on top of the pumps are normally a bunch of used gas cards. I grab 5 or 6 every time I fill up. They make great bondo spreaders. If you want to make bondo thinner add some of the clear polyester resin you use for doing fiberglass cloth work. it will go on like warm butter.


----------



## slownsteady

No used gas cards laying about in NJ. We still have gas attendants. I might check with the cashiers at a big box store tho.


----------



## slownsteady

Looks like the first choice is to skim and paint. Cheap and (i hope) easy. If I like the look and the process, I will do the other doors.
Snoon: still curious about the door skins. Let me know your experience with them.


----------



## bud16415

I have used automotive bondo / filled polyester resin and the mixes with glass in them dura-glas and tiger hair and fiberglass cloth and matt with pure resin and all combinations there of to fix everything you can think of. The car stuff is cheaper than the wood fillers and works just as well IMO. I repaired a Folbot once using mesh drywall tape and polyester resin.


----------



## Snoonyb

slownsteady said:


> Wow, my search did not come anywhere near that item. Possibly because I searched phenolic and these are listed as natural wood. Minimum quantity aside (heh, heh) do you have any experience with this product, or similar? I'm not sure what quality to expect, with an explanation like; "The dimension is flexibly available and customerized." Just makes me a little nervous



When I was refacing doors for Hughes and Raytheon I would by them from a CO. in OCCA.

Various sizes means you can order them for "book" doors or custom.

I used formica adhesive and a formica roller.

Did anyone elect to avail themselves of the "chat" option and ask about small quantities or if they have an established vendor here?


----------



## joecaption

Just not worth the time, effort, money to try and fix them.
New prehung MDF raised panel doors would look far better and be cheaper.


----------



## havasu

joecaption said:


> Just not worth the time, effort, money to try and fix them.
> New prehung MDF raised panel doors would look far better and be cheaper.



  :agree:  Yeah, I'm with Joe on this one.


----------



## slownsteady

I have more time than money right now, and there are seven doors on this floor


----------



## slownsteady

So finally coming back around to this project. i went to the local Auto-Zone today to see if Bondo was any cheaper than the similar types of filler at HD etc. Not much diff in price, but what really confused me was  the variety of Bondo fillers available. Following up on Bud's advice, I was trying to get something that went on smooth and easy - a little more buttery than the standard orig Bondo. Any suggestions or cautions?


----------



## Snoonyb

Home desperado, generally, has 2 bondo formulas available, 1 designed for wood and homeowner repairs, and the traditional. Both mix with a hardener so the "creamy" consistency is derived from the mix, not the product.


----------



## bud16415

slownsteady said:


> So finally coming back around to this project. i went to the local Auto-Zone today to see if Bondo was any cheaper than the similar types of filler at HD etc. Not much diff in price, but what really confused me was  the variety of Bondo fillers available. Following up on Bud's advice, I was trying to get something that went on smooth and easy - a little more buttery than the standard orig Bondo. Any suggestions or cautions?



Try thinning it with fiberglass resin. Thats the clear stuff that you mix up with hardener and then paint it onto fiberglass cloth or matt. Most people dont know that the two are the same chemistry bondo just has a filler in it to make it thicker. Before you go at the doors experiment a little to see how creamy you like it and how it sands after. Adding the resin makes it a little tougher once cured so it will sand harder. Also when it is thinned it goes a lot farther. The best thing I have found to spread it is the one use plastic gas cards. When I buy my gas there are always a bunch on top the pumps. I toss them in a coffee can and toss them after one use.


----------



## slownsteady

bud16415 said:


> Try thinning it with fiberglass resin. Thats the clear stuff that you mix up with hardener and then paint it onto fiberglass cloth or matt. Most people dont know that the two are the same chemistry bondo just has a filler in it to make it thicker. Before you go at the doors experiment a little to see how creamy you like it and how it sands after. Adding the resin makes it a little tougher once cured so it will sand harder. Also when it is thinned it goes a lot farther. The best thing I have found to spread it is the one use plastic gas cards. When I buy my gas there are always a bunch on top the pumps. I toss them in a coffee can and toss them after one use.


Do you add extra hardener to make that mix work?


----------



## bud16415

It might take a bit extra. Adding more or less hardener will change the curing time mostly. Once the mix kicks and starts to heat it should eventually cure. It is a time and temp thing as well. Experimenting just a little with just a little extra hardener and you will come on the amount that suits you best.


----------



## slownsteady

Yep, I have some plywood to test on. Thanks.


----------



## bud16415

Have you had a chance to try the mix yet?


----------



## slownsteady

Not yet, that's on the list for this week's projects.


----------

